# New to road ridding, need routes



## BikerBamBam (Apr 18, 2006)

ok i will be soon getting my first road bike, currently i am an avid mnt biker. So far i have heard tons about the Santa Ana river trail, that seems like a decent route for a beginner. i live in Brea, which is in north orange county right next to Fullerton and Yorba Linda. Where would be the closest place to hop on the santa ana river trail?
also what are some other bike friendly routes in North OC where i wont get mowed down by a semi?

thanks
nick


----------



## EMR (Apr 5, 2002)

Quickest way to the Santa Ana River Trail from Brea would probably be Kramer/Glassell. 

You have a lot of options as far as avoiding traffic by combining the Santa Ana River Trail with the San Gabriel River Trail.

A good, long loop you could do would be to ride down the SART to PCH up the SGRT to beverly blvd, ride thru turbull canyon then back over to brea via east/west rd/harbor blvd.


----------



## BikerBamBam (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks, how many miles is that loop? also where do you hit the san gabriel trail?


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

A good riding buddy of mine used to live in Brea and we would take Imperial Highway to Glassell until it reached the river trail. From there it was to the beach and back. 


Here are a few rides with many starting near your area.
http://www.covinacycleclub.org/rides.htm


----------



## RoundisAshape (Feb 12, 2006)

http://www.labikepaths.com/

I live in Walnut, but go to Brea once a week during my daily rides. I take Brea Cyn Rd south then Harbor North, when I get into Rowland Heights I stick to Pathfinder & Golden Springs until I get to Lemon or Grand. Must be a 25 mile ride. Love that Harbor Blvd! It's my Everest. Walnut -> Chino via Grand is challenging too. 

Bonelli Park in San Dimas is my favorite to take my newbie friends out to (no semis). I would avoid Mid San Gabriel path. It looks a little shady with the groups of people walking along that paths sometimes. North San Gabriel is nice though.

Do you know any good MTB paths in Yorba Linda/Chino. Where does the Carbon Cyn MTB path go?

More resources.
http://www.nearfield.com/~dan/sports/bike/index.htm
http://www.octa.net/bikeways.asp?category=bikeways&page=bikeways map


----------



## maSSpayne (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey, BamBam,
I also live in Brea and have done the loops around this area. There are also a couple of group rides that take place on Saturday mornings around 7-7:30am. One is Team Velocity. Very cool folks and a very informative website!! They have 3 groups that start at 7:30, 7:40 & 7:50am. Check out the website to see what group would suit you best.
Another is Two Wheeler Dealer. This group heads out usually at 7am SHARP! So get there early enough to be ready to roll at 7. The pace is moderate. Usually the distance is between 35-50 miles. They start this early 'cause the owner(Tim) usually does this ride before opening the store!!!
Hope this helps! Hope to see ya out on the road or mtn.! I'm also a mtb'er!!!


----------



## wolftrack00 (Sep 1, 2005)

*bike club*

You should check into riding with some road clubs.

Bicycle Club of Irvine
Orange County Rebels
Orange County Wheelmen

2-3 routed rides on both Sat. and Sundays
Evening rides Tues and Thurs.

Route slips posted on their sites.

I am also a mtn biker....I prefer it, but the road is a good cross over training. Easier to stay aerobic.


----------

